# Bilder in MySQL-Datenbank via Java verwalten



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand von euch, wie ich Bilder in Datenbanken speichern
und _auslesen_ kann?

Was ich bisher herausbekommen habe, ist, das es
da einen sogenannten Datentyp _Blob_ gibt, unter dem
man Binärdaten in eine Datenbankzelle eintragen kann. Leider
habe ich aber kein Beispiel einer Anwendung finden können.

Hat da jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar Zeilen
Beispielcode? Wie kann ich ein jpg-Image in eine DB
schreiben und wie wieder als JPG herausbekommen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## EOB (22. Mai 2007)

und nur die links zu den bildern speichern geht wo nicht?

grüße


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und nur die links zu den bildern speichern geht wo nicht?
> grüße



Genau das mache ich ja auch bisher.

Allerdings ist das doch eher ne _Quick & Dirty_ - Lösung.

Ich möchte das jetzt schon gern etwas _professioneller_ angehen.  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2007)

Warum meinst du, es wäre professioneller Binärdaten in einem RDBMS abzulegen? Schneller wirds dadurch jedenfalls nicht....


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2007)

:shock: Hast ja Recht!

Noch nicht mal eBay macht das:



			
				eBay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/2801164072518080_1.jpg



Dann bleibe ich einfach bei (meiner) _URL-speichern_ - Lösung.


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2007)

Bei High-Traffic Websites wie eBay wird natürlich eh alles getan, um Ressourcen zu schonen. Statische Inhalte (Bilder) werden beispielsweise auch schonmal gerne von eigenen optimierten Maschinen geliefert. Da fällt mir auf Anhieb lighthttpd ein, es gibt aber auch für Linux einen einfachen High-Performance Webserver als Kernel-Modul (thttpd?)...

Wenn man nur überlegt, dass bereits in mittleren Szenarien Webserver und DB-Server auf eigenen Maschinen sitzen, brauchts nicht viel Vorstellungskraft um darauf zu kommen, dass man die Datenleitung zwischen DB- und App-Server möglichst nicht mit Bildern belasten sollte...


----------

